# Califur 2013!



## patchdawg (Apr 22, 2013)

This is going to be my first con! Who's gonna be there? c:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 25, 2013)

Meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 25, 2013)

What are you looking forward to this year?


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 26, 2013)

Me! Looking forward to the formal dinner, gaming and some suiting!


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 26, 2013)

patchdawg said:


> What are you looking forward to this year?


Same boring crap as every year XD
Its a good thing they stopped doing califur with the kroq weenie roast, that shit was a clusterfuck.


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Really? xD
I heard there was a scavenger hunt this year - is it a first for Califur?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah, took like 20 mins to get a elevator to our room.  After your burnt out from suiting for several hours and in dire need to use the bathroom, 20 mins is a long time.  

I dont know about the scavenger hunt, I just go to califur to party.  If it wasnt only 10 mins away from my house I wouldn't go.  The con staff are usually assholes that break the rules they are enforcing.  

I remember when it was at the Holiday inn, one of the con ops dudes tried to get me to do his job and kick someone out of the lobby because it was to late to be in there.  It was a regular hotel guest that had nothing to do with the con.  Other than that I really miss when califur was at the holiday inn, it was a nice, small, and cozy con.  I brought my speakers and turntables and we rocked our room party till 4am without a single complaint.  Ahhh, what a good time that was.

Anyway since its your first con you'll have a good time.  Just don't try to steal booze from behind the bar like my idiot friend tried to do, they frown upon that. XD


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 27, 2013)

*shrug*


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 27, 2013)

xD I'm a bit too young to be drinking.
LOL





d.batty said:


> Yeah, took like 20 mins to get a elevator to our room.  After your burnt out from suiting for several hours and in dire need to use the bathroom, 20 mins is a long time.
> 
> I dont know about the scavenger hunt, I just go to califur to party.  If it wasnt only 10 mins away from my house I wouldn't go.  The con staff are usually assholes that break the rules they are enforcing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chisai73 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going!! :grin: It'll be my first furry con. xD I'm super excited. I don't really know what to expect but I can't wait to do the parade and the dinner (who doesn't love food?) and just seeing how fun people are when they're in character.


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Me as well!
I hope to see you there! ^^


----------



## Chisai73 (Apr 30, 2013)

patchdawg said:


> Me as well!
> I hope to see you there! ^^



That'd be cool XD are you going to dress up? I'm going as a bunny robot.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

patchdawg said:


> I heard there was a scavenger hunt this year - is it a first for Califur?



I think so, I know Essex Ninetails from gaming is running it.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Yeah, took like 20 mins to get a elevator to our room.  After your burnt out from suiting for several hours and in dire need to use the bathroom, 20 mins is a long time.



0.o There are bathrooms right down the hall from headless lounge.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 30, 2013)

OggyWolf said:


> 0.o There are bathrooms right down the hall from headless lounge.


Yeah I'm not taking my fursuit into a public restroom.  Besides I didn't have my fursuit sandals then so I didn't want to walk on piss and god knows what else, nooooo thank you.


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 30, 2013)

> That'd be cool XD are you going to dress up? I'm going as a bunny robot.


I'm going in my first fursuit, Patch!
(Which I'm going to be getting in a few weeks!)


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 30, 2013)

> I think so, I know Essex Ninetails from gaming is running it.



Ah, cool.


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Yeah I'm not taking my fursuit into a public restroom.  Besides I didn't have my fursuit sandals then so I didn't want to walk on piss and god knows what else, nooooo thank you.



Usually when I suit I have a backpack with me that I can put my paws and stuff into, and wear light clothing under the suit. That way if I need to get out of suit, I have sandals and needed things in my bag with me. Helps tons when you suit crazy places like the Vegas Strip and Raves like I have.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 30, 2013)

Thats cool. I can't wear a backpack though cuz the jacket I use while suiting has spikes on top of the shoulders and no one could see all my awesome patches


----------



## patchdawg (Apr 30, 2013)

Must be a pretty cool suit! ^^





d.batty said:


> Thats cool. I can't wear a backpack though cuz the jacket I use while suiting has spikes on top of the shoulders and no one could see all my awesome patches


----------



## OggyWolf (May 1, 2013)

I wonder who is going to win the fursuit gladiator event Califur has this year.


----------



## patchdawg (May 1, 2013)

What's that?





OggyWolf said:


> I wonder who is going to win the fursuit gladiator event Califur has this year.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2013)

I imagine 2 suiters going at it with foam swords and shields


----------



## patchdawg (May 1, 2013)

AWESOME


d.batty said:


> I imagine 2 suiters going at it with foam swords and shields


----------



## Chisai73 (May 2, 2013)

So I just realized something... I'll be going to the dinner. Is anyone else who's going dressing nicely (like nice blouse/dress, dress shirt/tie, etc.)? xD When I first bought the ticket I decided I'd dress up anyway whether it were formal or not but just curious if others will be dressing up as well. I'm actually making a ball gown version of my fursuit lol


----------



## OggyWolf (May 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I imagine 2 suiters going at it with foam swords and shields



Hey, you never know XD


----------



## OggyWolf (May 3, 2013)

I've seen people go dressed up and people go in jeans and a t shirt. So I guess just do what makes you feel awesome.


----------



## Ialdabaoth (May 3, 2013)

Jumping on the bandwagon here: I'm going to Califur, and it'll be my first con.  I really don't know what to expect, but I'm excited for the possibility of a positive experience.  I discussed it at length in another thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...to-a-furry-con?p=3207323&posted=1#post3207323

I was wondering about the dress code for dinner, so thanks for the clarification.  Hmm... Do I really want to re-learn how to tie a tie...


----------



## Chisai73 (May 3, 2013)

Ialdabaoth said:


> Hmm... Do I really want to re-learn how to tie a tie...



YES! Lol. That's why I'm making a ball gown. It'll be amazing sewing practice. Learn to tie that tie again!


----------



## patchdawg (May 3, 2013)

When are they planning to release the con book?
I'm new to conventions..


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

patchdawg said:


> When are they planning to release the con book?
> I'm new to conventions..



The con book comes with con reg.  Until they run out.  The con I'm at right now ran out in like a day.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 9, 2013)

yeah Califur you can find them at the reg desk or in the dealer den at the con store table.


----------



## Skyler-Ragnarok (May 9, 2013)

I'm goning to be there, but I'm trying to find someone to room with. Anyone have room, am willing to pay my part.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 9, 2013)

Hey looks like the aquatic furs panel will be IN the pool HA!


----------



## OggyWolf (May 10, 2013)

Pre Reg for Califur closes the 17th! So if you haven't pre reg yet make sure you do! We have express lines for Sponsors and Patrons this year and you can avoid not having tickets to things you want and get a swanky shirt by being either level.


----------



## Chisai73 (May 11, 2013)

I want to assume these lines will be at the hotel front doors and they'll give out all the tickets and stuff too?


----------



## OggyWolf (May 11, 2013)

Chisai73 said:


> I want to assume these lines will be at the hotel front doors and they'll give out all the tickets and stuff too?



Lines are in the convention space. When you get to the hotel look at the massive monitors all over the convention space and they will direct you. Or, ask hotel or Califur staff people.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 11, 2013)

OggyWolf said:


> Hey, you never know XD



Or bad dragon toys


HAH! I'd pay to watch that.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Or bad dragon toys
> 
> 
> HAH! I'd pay to watch that.



Oh dear lord, you may have just given me an idea for the BDSM 101 panel


----------



## Chisai73 (May 13, 2013)

OggyWolf said:


> Lines are in the convention space. When you get to the hotel look at the massive monitors all over the convention space and they will direct you. Or, ask hotel or Califur staff people.



:'D you're so helpful thank you! One more question. What time is all of this starting? I didn't see one on the website. I have to ride my bike 20 miles there so I'm hoping it's fairly early in the morning to avoid biking during the hottest hours of the day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 13, 2013)

I think it starts early Friday afternoon.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 13, 2013)

Chisai73 said:


> :'D you're so helpful thank you! One more question. What time is all of this starting? I didn't see one on the website. I have to ride my bike 20 miles there so I'm hoping it's fairly early in the morning to avoid biking during the hottest hours of the day.



Yeah d.batty is right.. it's early afternoon on Fri. Califur has a temp list of events up:

http://califur.tumblr.com/


----------



## Chisai73 (May 14, 2013)

Wow. They have a tumblr? Why not post that on the actual website?  Why do I have to keep looking everywhere else for all of the info!? Lol...  Seriously the most unprofessional website ever. Oh well. Thanks for the link c:


----------



## GreenReaper (May 14, 2013)

It is a little frustrating. I'm looking to find a room for Friday and Saturday nights. They have a forum linked from the contacts page (but beneath the fold, so nobody will see it, even if they got through the Flash and Javascript requirements), but for some reason they're using a _chat room_ for room share, which makes very little sense. I found these forums, but I'm not sure how many others have - they seem relatively unused. I shouldn't have to be hunting around for room shares on Twitter!


----------



## OggyWolf (May 14, 2013)

GreenReaper said:


> It is a little frustrating. I'm looking to find a room for Friday and Saturday nights. They have a forum linked from the contacts page (but beneath the fold, so nobody will see it, even if they got through the Flash and Javascript requirements), but for some reason they're using a _chat room_ for room share, which makes very little sense. I found these forums, but I'm not sure how many others have - they seem relatively unused. I shouldn't have to be hunting around for room shares on Twitter!



Sorry Reaper, Califur is waiting on the forums people to rework their stuff this year. Next year something better will be in place. For the time being furs have been using twitter and http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4622088/ to get together for rides/rooms. Hope that helps!


----------



## OggyWolf (May 14, 2013)

Seems FA double posted this... odd.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 14, 2013)

Chisai73 said:


> Wow. They have a tumblr? Why not post that on the actual website?  Why do I have to keep looking everywhere else for all of the info!? Lol...  Seriously the most unprofessional website ever. Oh well. Thanks for the link c:



The information is currently on the website but Califur's hosting is currently under attack and has been for the last two days. ( So many website are experiencing issues) This means that you are pulling from you cache rather than from the actual website, which is why it seems "missing". This is why Califur put this up over on tumblr so people can get to the information while Califur is waiting for their hosting to resolve this issue.

**Edit**

Well looks like it's semi back up this is the link directly to the list of events on the Califur website: http://www.califur.com/2013/ImportantFiles/ColorSchedule2.htm


----------



## Chisai73 (May 14, 2013)

They could still put on their website that they're using tumblr. Or Facebook, YouTube, Twitter whatever. So that everyone can know to check those too


----------



## GreenReaper (May 14, 2013)

Chisai73 said:


> They could still put on their website that they're using tumblr. Or Facebook, YouTube, Twitter whatever. So that everyone can know to check those too



Well, they do, on the contacts page, but unfortunately it is "below the fold" for my computer and probably not the first place people will look. Many conventions handle this with a separate "Community" page, or a link to a named section in another page which it scrolls to.


----------



## Chisai73 (May 14, 2013)

Needs a better design then. I'm used to AX's website everything is clear and easy to find. I looked all over for quite a bit of info for several hours and a lot was not on the website lol maybe it's just me though.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 17, 2013)

One more day till Califur's Pre Reg closes.

Itâ€™s that time of year where we remind everyone that this is the last day to pre register for Califur! Our registration has been EXPLODING this year, and we are looking forward to meeting all the new furs and returning furs we love so much. 

Why pre register?

Pre registration for Califur means you have to opportunity to buy tickets to Cabaret, Ice Cream Social and the Guest Of Honor Dinner before the con ( Which means you get to eat dinner with our snazzy Guest of Honor necrodrone13 . As all of these events have a limited number of tickets, which means they have the ability to get full. I can say right now, that most of our ticketed events are almost at max. So if you want to go to them you should pre register. If we do have tickets left, they will be at the Con Store in the dealer den at con.

Why are some events ticketed at Califur?

Well the main reason is to keep costs down for everyone. By having these events elective instead of mandatory and included in the convention base cost, it allows Califur to start or Pre Reg every year at the low low cost of 25 dollars. ( This rate is open to those that register at the end of each Califur at con.) It also means that we donâ€™t take money from people that are not wanting to go to certain events. We would rather not collect money from people who donâ€™t want to go to let us say the Ice Cream social because they are lactose intolerant, or from minors who can not go to Cabaret. 

Hope this information has been helpful!
www.califur.com/2013


----------



## patchdawg (May 23, 2013)

Ahh I haven't seen this thread in a while o3o
Distracted... Haha
Got my fursuit!!!


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 24, 2013)

Looks cool.  Is it just the head?


----------



## patchdawg (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, all I've got is a head and a tail at the moment, but at Califur I'm getting handpaws c:


----------



## OggyWolf (May 25, 2013)

Yay for suiters!


----------



## patchdawg (Jun 3, 2013)

I had so much fun at Califur!! First con went great! I only got to go for one day, but I stayed the entire day of Saturday. I can't wait to go back!
Might be going to Arizona FurCon, and Further Confusion, too c:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah I was only there on Saturday too.  Had a blast other than my friend getting black out drunk and busting his head on the concrete.  I suited for nearly 7 hours straight with my friend.  I think that's a new record for me.


----------



## Ialdabaoth (Jun 4, 2013)

I was there, and I'm glad I was!  I talked to some awesome people, learned some interesting things, got some cool stuff, and had some unique experiences that couldn't have happened anywhere else.  Furries are awesome to be around, and now I want to go to more cons!

To posters above:

*Oggy*: Thanks for all the work you did making this con happen.  I went to a couple of your panels, and they were fun and surprisingly informative.  Well done!

*Chisai*:  Good call on the tie.  I took your advice and dressed up before dinner (although the tie I picked didn't actually have to be tied), and all Saturday night people kept telling me it was awesome--it made my day!

*Reaper*:  I've said it before, but thanks for everything!  I can't imagine a better roommate for my first con.  You really made this happen for me.

Looking forward to next year!


----------

